# Hoyt Powerhawk For Sale



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Once I get it on the classifieds (if it ever lets me) I'll post the link to the classified as well. Figured this forum would get a little more traffic. PM me for questions.

I am selling my rh Hoyt Powerhawk which was purchased in December of 2008. This bow has seen 4 Michigan bow hunting seasons, performed well in the woods, and has treated me well on the 3d course. If the bow wasn't in my hand or on a bow hanger, it was kept in it's case.

Bow Info:

32" Axle-to-Axle
Draw Length: 27"-30"
Draw Weight: 60-70lbs
75% Let Off
7" Brace Height

It comes with:

QAD Hunter Rest
Alpine 5 Arrow Quiver
Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Sight
G5 Meta Peep
String Tamer String Suppressor
Doinker Stabilizer (Still have some stickers for camo as well)

If needed, I can also include a few GoldTip Expedition Hunters 5575, cut at 30.25".

The bow is also equipped with a 60x string that has not seen as much shooting as this owner would have liked and it has always been well waxed.

The bow is in great condition, although there are minor areas on the limb corners where the camo has come off. The photos show it with the grip off as I like a very skinny grip on my bows, I can easily put the grip back on it.

This bow would be great for someone just starting out or a junior bow hunter ready to move up to a bigger bow. With a tune job it'll be ready to hunt.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are a few more photos.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=24516


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Price???


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

PM sent. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

